# RIP Mr Cat



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I found my neighbours cat on my doorstep yesterday in a pitiful state and took him to my vet. I have just rung them for an update and they have confirmed that he was pts yesterday on humane grounds as he was very elderly and had cat flu.
RIP Mr Cat, will miss you sitting on my fence winding up the dog, will be strange not seeing you around, at least you arent suffering now xxxxxxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless rip kitty. x


----------



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

Arrrgh.....poor puss cat.

Run free at the Bridge. x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P Little Man and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

R.I.P little man


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww rip lil man

hope your neighbour is ok xxxxx


----------

